# Dog training tips?



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

My springer/retriever cross has just broken into the fridge for the second time today, drunk my milk allowance and eaten an entire Shepherd's pie.   


Can anyone give me tips on how to stop him doing this? He's a high energy dog and a real handful, mostly training is working but this, stealing from the work tops, out of bags, the fridge (we tape it shut but he's getting worse with it) eating any old bit of crap that falls on the floor...He's a devil.


He gets lots of walks, is fed enough and spends plenty of time with us. i sort of think it might be an attention thing as he whines after he's done it to almost let us know that he's been naughty. But I can't think how to combat that.


At my wit's end with him!


Wendy


----------

